# Kaaz LSD Install



## Viscious Code (Oct 26, 2004)

I've just ordered a kaaz lsd (1.5way non open type)for a RPS13/PS13 and was wondering if us usdm open diff guys would have to go wtih the jdm case/cover and 5bolt axles or if we can get away by using the usdm 6bolt axles and case (probably will need a R200V cover i take it from a vlsd diff )


----------



## DelphicReason (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey Elude... Welcome to Nissan Forums...


----------



## Viscious Code (Oct 26, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

JDM had both 5 and 6 bolt axles.
If im right in assuming the US diff housings are R200 then youll be fine using one of them. I wouldnt put it in an R180 diff housing though.


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

You are correct, they are R200s. 

It fits just fine inside the stock USDM differential case.

Are you installing it yourself?


----------



## Viscious Code (Oct 26, 2004)

Drift Machine said:


> You are correct, they are R200s.
> 
> It fits just fine inside the stock USDM differential case.
> 
> Are you installing it yourself?


 most likely use ... i'd like to upgrade to the beefier 5bolt jdm axles while iam at it ... will i need a diff cover from a vlsd ? anybody have any detailed install writeups ?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

You can use the existing rear cover when you put in the lsd. Friend of mine just put in a Cusco 2 way using the existing shell of the diff.


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Personally I don't recommend installing the LSD yourself unless you are famaliar with backlashing and the other stuff that comes with the install.

The differential covers are the same for both the R200 and R200V.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

How loud is the Kaaz? do you have it in yet?


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

My Kaaz 2 way made noticeable noise, but was by no means 'loud'.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

I don't know about the Kaaz, phase 2 said to go with the Nismo LSD, best for performance and daily driving. Plus I've been in a Nismo LSD S14 and it's quiet and works awesome


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

id go a nismo 1.5 way over a kaaz


----------

